
Show HN: This App will make you fall asleep faster and wake up more refreshed - mraalex
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.changemystyle.gentlewakeup&referrer=utm_source%3Dar%26utm_campaign%3Dhackernews
======
mraalex
I am the indie developer of the app "Gentle Wakeup" which has already helped
over 200,000 people to improve their sleep & wakeup. The app uses slowly
changing light and sounds similar to a professional wake up light.

It contains: \- Sleep timer with fading light and music for falling asleep \-
Night clock with deep background sounds for sleeping \- An alarm with natural
sounds and slowly increasing light for wakeup

 __ __* I give a FREE unlock code which will unlock all features of the pro
version which costs normally $10 __ __*

Enter the code wakeup2604 in the app settings. The code never expires and can
be used multiple times. Feel free to share.

I am always happy about feedback. The app has an average rating of 4.4 and
changed the life of many people as you can see in the reviews. Any new feature
ideas are welcome. I will try to answer all comments.

Alex

------
arpit4
Thanks for this wonderful app. It surely does what it should. :)

~~~
mraalex
You are welcome :)

